# Talking Newspaper from The Times of India



## leo61611616 (Sep 21, 2010)

Everyone who opened today's edition of The Times of India, where in a shock when they found their newspaper talking. The world’s largest circulated English daily, Times Of India surprised it's readers by placing a small embed audio device inside the newspaper. As people opened the page, they heard a robotic voice telling about Volkswagen car.
*3.bp.blogspot.com/_nvQC_nchP4o/TJhgEQDF2eI/AAAAAAAAKzs/TaNAB-NcX_E/s1600/TOI.jpg
Hope that this innovative campaign would inspire other advertisers to follow a similar path. 

More at: *www.sumtips.com/2010/09/talking-newspaper-from-times-of-india.html


----------



## vickyadvani (Sep 21, 2010)

ya i saw it today...it was a really nice add


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 21, 2010)

it was there in THE HINDU also..

fond memories of musical greeting cards lol!

_


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yep, I liked the concept.
Have wrote a blog post on same, anybody interested can read it.


----------



## XBL (Sep 21, 2010)

Its light sensitive. 0_0


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2010)

My mom got scared.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 22, 2010)

I jumped!!!
I thought maybe it was someone of my secret admirers 
Turned out to be quite opposite...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 22, 2010)

ico said:


> My mom got scared.


My mom got scared too 


			
				Article said:
			
		

> Now, we hope that this innovative campaign would inspire other  advertisers to follow a similar path. So get ready for more such ads in  the near future.


While once in a while, this concept is good, but imagine it being used all over the place.


----------



## leo61611616 (Sep 22, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> My mom got scared too
> 
> While once in a while, this concept is good, but imagine it being used all over the place.



That's seems rather unlikely.. . that ad campaign might have costed heck lot of money..


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 22, 2010)

My brother kept showing it to me. Annoyed me. 

There is an article in today's toi saying that some people thought it was a bomb or something.


----------



## leo61611616 (Sep 22, 2010)

rgsilent said:


> My brother kept showing it to me. Annoyed me.
> 
> There is an article in today's toi saying that some people thought it was a bomb or something.



Wanna know something funny... the ad was also there in hindustan times and it also featured an article about it carrying the ad in today's newspaper but both TOI and HT did not talk about each other. Like seeing this kinda competition..


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 22, 2010)

leo61611616 said:


> That's seems rather unlikely.. . that ad campaign might have costed *heck lot of money*..



2.5 crores to each TOI and The Hindu for carrying the ad in around 22 lakh copies. 


_


----------



## vickyadvani (Sep 27, 2010)

it was really innovative add....and the amt of money they spend on this was worth it...as the got the required attention from it


----------

